
Nassim Taleb's criticism of GMOs [pdf] - rm2889
http://www.fooledbyrandomness.com/FictionAndFacts3.pdf
======
macmac
Unfounded claims about the GMO industry's unfounded claims - not very useful.

~~~
grzm
What sources do you recommend and trust on this topic? On others?

